
The Compaq Deskpro 386-20 is the most powerful PC an executive can buy - johnnyballgame
http://www.nytimes.com/1988/01/10/business/the-executive-computer-a-top-machine-carries-a-top-price.html
======
DrScump
(January 1988, not surprisingly)

